# Word filter?



## fokkertism (Mar 31, 2013)

What's with the new word filter (changing "handds" to "MANOS", and all that stuff?)


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060666/


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 31, 2013)

fokkertism said:
			
		

> What's with the new word filter





			
				fokkertism said:
			
		

> new


----------



## CatParty (Apr 1, 2013)

can we get the word "zap" to filter to say "rowsdower"?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2013)

^ And "sane" to "Saney"?


----------



## Stratochu (Apr 1, 2013)

How about one that filters "Ford Escort" and "Cadillac Seville" to Son-Chu, and "Ford Aerostar" & "Mitsubishi Mirage" too assuming that the wiki person who looked up Son-Chu's license plate found it registered to the Aerostar and/or Mirage at some point? I'm guessing that all four had the SONICHU plate at some point.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> How about one that filters "Ford Escort" and "Cadillac Seville" to Son-Chu, and "Ford Aerostar" & "Mitsubishi Mirage" too assuming that the wiki person who looked up Son-Chu's license plate found it registered to the Aerostar and/or Mirage at some point? I'm guessing that all four had the SONICHU plate at some point.


This will be really convenient for when I get myself a Ford Escort some day.
lol, jk, I'm never going to buy a Ford, let alone an Escort.


----------



## champthom (Apr 1, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> ^ And "sane" to "Saney"?



Problem with that one is that if someone types "insane" it'll come out as "inSaney" which isn't the same.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 8, 2013)

The word vac.cine shouldn't be censored to DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS because DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS is a word that most christorians already use in their vernacular so it'll just get confusing. Change it to something else like "The Sacred Blood of Chris"/"The Euchris"/"jcrowley's Kool-Aid".


----------



## CatParty (Jun 8, 2013)

How about a word filter to change the word "hi" to "oh hai"


----------



## Metal Sink (Jun 8, 2013)

"Brony" should be filtered to "horse enthusiast".


----------



## spaps (Jun 8, 2013)

fokkertism said:
			
		

> What's with the new word filter (changing "handds" to "MANOS", and all that stuff?)


New?


			
				champthom said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it wouldn't. The filter wouldn't recognize "insane" as "sane." It's like typing handds.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 8, 2013)

If you want to defeat the word filter and be edgy:

REMOVED

No spaces and type in words that are filtered. vaccines, retard, hands, Chris-chan, master, and I can't remember what the others are.

I would only recommend using them where they would not be considered trolling, and Champthom would probably prefer that evading the filter on Chris-chan only be used to discuss such things as the Chris-chan Comes For A Cat video, the  Chris-chan Sonichu and  Chris-chan Pure comic characters and the like, rather than using it where Chris or CWC would suffice.


----------



## Dunsparce (Jun 8, 2013)

Vaccines will be the death of Chris-Chan if he doesn't do it with his own hands.


----------



## Stratochu (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL, my filter evasion code got removed.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 8, 2013)

Well in any case, vac.cines should be changed to something more creative than DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS. Especially since there's no chance of jcrowley ever coming back and even if he did, he wouldn't be talking about vac.cines anymore. Can someone change it please?


----------



## Freecell (Jun 8, 2013)

I've removed the vacc­ines wordfilter due to popular demand.
vacc­ines
hhhehe


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 8, 2013)

I noticed the r-word filters to *exceptional individual*. Can it filter to *geinus* instead?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> How about a word filter to change the word "hi" to "oh hai"



Or "Oh hai, Doggie!"


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 8, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I noticed the r-word filters to *exceptional individual*. Can it filter to *geinus* instead?


Does it, retard?

EDIT: O: OH MY GOD, IT DOES!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 9, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is my favorite word filter.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 9, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I noticed the r-word filters to *exceptional individual*. Can it filter to *geinus* instead?


What about to Honor Roll kid or something like that?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 9, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Let's change them to *honor rolls*.


----------



## champthom (Jun 10, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> I've removed the vacc­ines wordfilter due to popular demand.
> vacc­ines
> hhhehe



Now how will we know when jcrowley posts? WHAT THEN, SMART GUY?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the word filter is stupid no matter what's being filtered, but that's just me.


----------



## TL 611 (Jun 10, 2013)

Word filters are just in-jokes. In-jokes get on some people's tits, either because they're hipster "omg that's so overused its so old it's not even funny", or because they're newfags "what the fuck is going on MANOS is stupid I don't get it." I like word filters, they amuse me. Vaccines shoulda been like Jcrowleyade or something, I coulda swore it had a different word filter before, but I may just be tripping.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 10, 2013)

^this, I'm not looking for the word filter for vac.cines to be removed. I just want a better in-joke for it than DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 10, 2013)

Except it was never an "in-joke."

And if someone actually takes the time to type out "DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS" it should be obvious based on the context of their entire post whether they meant v*a*ccines or not. Besides, it's not hard to get around it for the average person but here's a hint... 

jcrowley is a compulsive sperg.

Why this even matters is a mystery to me since the whole v*a*ccines thing was beaten to death but feel free to suggest a hi-larious replacement.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 10, 2013)

julay julay julay julay "Julie Milvana."


----------



## CatParty (Jun 10, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Filter every word to "julay."




Except "julay"


----------



## Holdek (Jun 10, 2013)

MysticMisty said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honor roll students


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 21, 2013)

Forgive me, brooklyn, for trying to remove the filter of 'vaccine,s'. DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS really is appropriate.


----------



## champthom (Aug 7, 2013)

I normally don't announce when I add new wordfilters, I think it's more fun for people to discover them, but the first name of Chris's movie critic half brother now filters to "Coleslaw" because, as CatParty said in a thread, he's "the boring sidedish to Our Pet Lolcow."

I was on the fence about it, but I like adding clever wordfilters like that from people's posts, that's how I got "Chris'tard" and "Our Pet Lolcow" but if any of you feel this is out of line, I'll remove it.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 7, 2013)

Good justification for "Coleslaw".  8-)


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 7, 2013)

Yum. Cole.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 7, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Yum. Coleslaw.



I hate Coleslaw.  The food too.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 7, 2013)

I was the one who suggested vacc.ines be changed to Dirty Crapped Briefs ._.

Why you hate me dark mirror hole? Why?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Aug 7, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> I was the one who suggested vacc.ines be changed to Dirty Crapped Briefs ._.



I love you and all but I did that on my own. I had a few word filters (only one of which survives) specifically designed for jcrowley. As I deleted anything he would post the results were never noticed by anyone aside from myself (as far as I know) which was fine of course since I only did it to amuse myself. I'm quite familiar with my archenemy's behaviors.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 7, 2013)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Pikimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember "laugh at my autism."


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Aug 7, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I remember "laugh at my autism."



Ah! Someone did see/does remember one of my many jcrowley filters!


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 8, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> I was the one who suggested vacc.ines be changed to Dirty Crapped Briefs ._.
> 
> Why you hate me dark mirror hole? Why?


I just thought it didn't really fit. DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS and vaccine.s are very different concepts and I wanted the filter to relate to either Chris' blood or jcrowley. Now that we know that jcrowley is a diaper fetishist, it works out perfectly!


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 8, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if someone types in "Saney" it will come out as "Saneyy".


----------



## spaps (Aug 8, 2013)

vacciness
The filter can't recognize the word if there's any extra letters.
'Insane' and 'Saney' would stay 'insane' and 'Saney' if 'sane' was filtered to 'Saney.'


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 8, 2013)

_variola vaccinia_.


----------



## PickledNiggo (Aug 8, 2013)

ChurchOfGodBear said:
			
		

> I think the word filter is stupid no matter what's being filtered, but that's just me.


This.


----------



## ___ (Aug 18, 2013)

hands works for me.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 18, 2013)

___ said:
			
		

> hands works for me.




Same here. Slap my hand.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 18, 2013)

:stupid:  said:
			
		

> I understand. You may or may not have had much exposure to sexual images as I've had, so the idea of a "hand job" (which was the act drawn there) as part of outtercourse (versus intercourse) was a surprise to you. I'm sorry.



Hmm, yeah, seems to be gone for me, too.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 19, 2013)

Could we change Cyber Bullies to Kickers of the Autistic?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 19, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Could we change Cyber Bullies to Kickers of the Autistic?



How about Autistic Kickers?


----------



## The Dude (Aug 19, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, because that sounds like Kickers who are Autistic, not those who Kick Autistics.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 20, 2013)

Trolls should be filtered to "trolling stupids".


----------



## Holdek (Aug 20, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Trolls should be filtered to "trolling stupids".



Too many discussions about trolls I think.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm super new to this word filter business, I don't totally get how it works. 
Retard

Ooh, I get it! Wow, I'm slow.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 16, 2013)

Test:
Hands
Retard
Bold
Hash browns
Vaccines


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Test:
> MANOS
> exceptional individual
> BOLDY!
> ...



Chris-Chan is a pua.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 16, 2013)

Tell that to cole


----------



## Watcher (Nov 16, 2013)

What does BOLDY and BIG BLACK DICK filter from?


----------



## CatParty (Nov 16, 2013)

Bold hash browns obviously.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 27, 2013)

Please word filter "nog" to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 27, 2013)

Hashbrowns filters from "hash brown" potatoes.

Pardon me if I've gotten this history wrong, but a while ago there was a thread where people discussed the intracracies of hashbrowns.  Like, what's the best way to enjoy hashbrowns?  Should they be greasy?  Or should they be dry?  Do hashbrowns vary depending on your geographic location?  Are you selling out because you got your hashbrowns from McDonald's and not a truck stop?  Should you have your hashbrowns with ketchup, or does that destroy the experience?  Should hashbrowns be a little crispy, or is a little wet okay?  What's the best time of day to have hashbrowns?  Purely in the morning, or is it okay with dinner?  Maybe you should only have hashbrowns at midnight when you're drunk.  Are hashbrowns a good cure for hangovers?

Bottom line, we got tired of discussing hashbrowns, and this was the result.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 7, 2013)

Can "" filter to "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

(Drawing by Hitler, reduced from original to 17 pixels tall)


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 4, 2014)

Changing "Hi" to O HAI is terrible. Yes, we get it's from The Room but it ruins the beauty of the phrases    or   .


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Changing "Hi" to O HAI is terrible. Yes, we get it's from The Room but it ruins the beauty of the phrases    or   .



ya


----------



## Holdek (Jan 4, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Changing "Hi" to O HAI is terrible. Yes, we get it's from The Room but it ruins the beauty of the phrases    or   .



But we can just use the smilies for that.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 4, 2014)

I miss O HAI


----------



## Stratochu (Jan 5, 2014)

brooklynbailiff said:
			
		

> Except it was never an "in-joke."
> 
> And if someone actually takes the time to type out "DIRTY, CRAPPED BRIEFS" it should be obvious based on the context of their entire post whether they meant v*a*ccines or not. Besides, it's not hard to get around it for the average person but here's a hint...
> 
> ...


"vaccines" should filter to "tomgirlism" or "q-sands".

stocking stuffer filters to stocking stuffer.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 5, 2014)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, O HAI is too easy and just comes across as rather forced. Hell, I've always found it stupid that "hand(s)" gets filtered to MANOS. Yes, I get it references a bad movie but then if you're trying type out the title, it'll end up like "MANOS: The MANOS of Fate" which just doesn't work. Plus it was created by Mew. But it's still better than O HAI because the reference is just a little more clever. If people want to keep MANOS, make it so only  "hand" gets filtered rather than "hands"


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jan 5, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was not created by mew at all, that thing you dislike was my doing. Praise my wise decisions.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 5, 2014)

I stand corrected. MANOS: The MANOS of Fate is a very wise decision. Looking back, I don't really mind MANOS just as long as the singular noun "hand" is filtered rather than the plural.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 5, 2014)

Eh, I'm okay with the MANOS one.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 5, 2014)

I make vacs for a job


----------



## Holdek (Jan 5, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> I make vacs for a job



So you are responsible for autism?!


----------



## CatParty (Jan 5, 2014)

ATISMU MERCHANT!!!


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 5, 2014)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## Stratochu (Jan 5, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Holdek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You unleashed the likes of Chris Chan, DrMusic2, Nick Bate, Pixyteri, wizards, Parkourdude, Tyce, JustinRPG, Beefrave, Onideous Mad Hatter and jcrowley upon the world and addled my brain? Shame on you.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 5, 2014)

No regrets.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 6, 2014)

Gayer should be a word filter


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 18, 2014)

Can we get "h o r d e" to filter out to:

```
[s]horde[/sneed] hoard (sorry, I suck at spelling)
```

edit: In regards to smaller words breaking larger ones (e.g. censoring "ass" would ruin "assume"), most forum software supports formatting filter content as "{ass}" with curly braces or some other demarcation so that larger words containing the filtered one don't get picked up. I saw champthom mention something about "sane" on the first page and thought I'd point this out.


----------



## rocket (Jan 18, 2014)

On the contrary, I think all instances of "hoard" should filter to "horde" simply because people get so worked up about it


----------



## Himawari (Jan 18, 2014)

As just an example, the Nuzlocke thread contains extensive discussion of horde battles, so I would highly suggest that "horde" not get filtered to "hoard."

Besides, the filter isn't for correcting people's spelling mistakes.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 18, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Besides, the filter isn't for correcting people's spelling mistakes.



it's for correcting peoples autism


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 19, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, this just occurred to me: if you people who use the word correctly care so much then bypass the goddamn filter. It's not hard to say "vaccines" or "PUA" like those DAMN DIRTY OUTSIDERS think.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jan 19, 2014)

nah


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 19, 2014)

Poor Saney.
He's now the Slayer of the Loveshies.
What does that mean?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can we do something about "No shit is too minor"? Because that's starting to get annoying.


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 24, 2014)

I know this might sound niggling and petty....but can someone make it so the word "Horde" is wordfiltered into "Hoard"

We talk about the Hoard all the time.
But since The Mongols are rarely brought up, and orcs and goblins aren't real, we really have no need for the word "Horde"; and folks keep misusing it, and it makes me wanna spasm like a 'sperg.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's been fun imagining a group of Mongols on horseback exploding into flames, though.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 24, 2014)

LordCustos3 said:
			
		

> I know this might sound niggling and petty....but can someone make it so the word "Horde" is wordfiltered into "Hoard"
> 
> We talk about the Hoard all the time.
> But since The Mongols are rarely brought up, and orcs and goblins aren't real, we really have no need for the word "Horde"; and folks keep misusing it, and it makes me wanna spasm like a 'sperg.



I suggested just that (but with a slightly more passive-aggressive and assholish filter) but was told it would conflict with the Nuzlocke challenge thread because of "horde battles" with certain Pokemon. Or something.

So, I'd like to revisit this decision now that Chris' Pokemon game is potentially a gooey bit of plastic with a charred DS sticker on it.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 27, 2014)

I suggest that, due to recent wizard activity, the word "normalfag" should be filtered to "Chad Thundercock".


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziltoid said:
			
		

> I suggest that, due to recent wizard activity, the word "normalfag" should be filtered to "Chad Thundercock".



Seconded.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 27, 2014)

I support this and request further that all proper nouns be filtered to Chad Thundercock.


----------



## exball (Jan 28, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> I realise that I'm probably going to get laughed at for mentioning this, but can we *not* filter all instances of the word 'hoard' to Horde. It's not funny, it's just annoying. It really is on the level of weenery and I would think that these forums would hold higher standards than that.


Who cares?


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2014)

Removed the filter because pedants.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 29, 2014)

please filter  "a lot"  to "a lump"


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 29, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> I realise that I'm probably going to get laughed at for mentioning this, but can we *not* filter all instances of the word 'hoard' to Horde. It's not funny, it's just annoying. It really is on the level of weenery and I would think that these forums would hold higher standards than that.



You could argue (and I do) that everything in the word filter is not funny, just annoying.  I don't see why one word would be more ween than another.


----------



## exball (Jan 29, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> please filter  "a lump"  to "a lump"


Hi A-lump!


----------



## Holdek (Jul 18, 2014)

Can we have "the" filter to "da" ?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 18, 2014)

I vote to filter Holdek to Holdick


----------



## Holdek (Jul 19, 2014)

Well I do have a whole dick that is bigger than previously photographed.


----------



## asperhes (Sep 4, 2014)

I just wanted to express my opinion that I don't like the word filter. I think I should have the right to write what I want, provided it doesn't violate forum rules. I put a degree of care into my posts, and I don't like being edited. I don't mean to make a federal case out of this, this is just my two cents.


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 4, 2014)

asperhes said:


> I just wanted to express my opinion that I don't like the word filter. I think I should have the right to write what I want, provided it doesn't violate forum rules. I put a degree of care into my posts, and I don't like being edited. I don't mean to make a federal case out of this, this is just my two cents.



There used to be a way to get around it by changing the font color of one of the word's letters to black so that the word filter won't register, but it doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Null (Sep 4, 2014)

asperhes said:


> I just wanted to express my opinion that I don't like the word filter. I think I should have the right to write what I want, provided it doesn't violate forum rules. I put a degree of care into my posts, and I don't like being edited. I don't mean to make a federal case out of this, this is just my two cents.


all of our word filters are jokes and do not affect the meaning of the message.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 4, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> There used to be a way to get around it by changing the font color of one of the word's letters to black so that the word filter won't register, but it doesn't seem to work anymore.


Putting one letter in italics works I think
_H_ash browns
_V_accines.


----------



## Watcher (Sep 5, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> Putting one letter in italics works I think
> _H_ash browns
> _V_accines.


You can also change colors
vaccines
vaccines


----------



## exball (Sep 5, 2014)

Or just color everything


----------



## Watcher (Sep 5, 2014)

exball said:


> Or just color everything


vaccines


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 6, 2014)

CHOO CHOO CALL THE exceptional individual TRAIN


----------



## exball (Sep 6, 2014)

Mmm yeah, I can feel Null being triggered by all these colors.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank goodness its damn easy to just get past the word filter and instead of saying "dolls" you can just say "dollz"

The pronunciation is exactly the same so you still read it the way its supposed to instead of having an annoying word filter screwing with you.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Sep 9, 2014)

A doll is a model of a human being, often used as a toy for children. Dolls have traditionally been used in magic and religious rituals throughout the world, and traditional dolls made of materials like clay and wood are found in the Americas, Asia, Africa and Europe. The earliest documented dolls go back to the ancient civilizations of Egypt, Greece and Rome. Dolls being used as toys was documented in Greece around 100 AD. They have been made as crude, rudimentary playthings as well as elaborate art. Modern doll manufacturing has its roots in Germany going back to the 15th century. With industrialization and new materials like porcelain and plastic, dolls were increasingly mass-produced. During the 20th century dolls became increasingly popular as collectibles.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 9, 2014)

Stupidly enough, it works.

Bratz Dollz


----------



## exball (Sep 9, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Stupidly enough, it works.
> 
> Bratz Dollz


Brats dolls


----------



## TL 611 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## exball (Sep 10, 2014)

Which one of you prags removed battlefield replicas?


----------



## CatParty (Sep 10, 2014)

exball said:


> Which one of you prags removed battlefield replicas?




Null because he realized it was retarded


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 10, 2014)

exball said:


> Which one of you prags removed battlefield replicas?



Prag should have every prag changed to prag.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 10, 2014)

At least "hands" doesn't filter anymore, though jury's still out on "metal"


----------



## CatParty (Jan 7, 2015)

please put the MANOS filter back thanks


----------



## Xarpho (Jan 8, 2015)

I see b l a r m s is being filtered to "blarms".


----------



## The Knife (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm having a lot of fun filtering "incel" to "sad, lonely virgin" on my personal filter and want to share the joy.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 9, 2015)

The Knife said:


> I'm having a lot of fun filtering "incel" to "sad, lonely virgin" on my personal filter and want to share the joy.




or we can filter incel to incel


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 9, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> I see b l a r m s is being filtered to "[literally too autistic to type blue arms]".


And it is _glorious_.


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 28, 2015)

RIP the Gayer and \METAL/ filters  Although this means that they won't totally fuck up urls anymore.


----------



## Elpizo (Dec 16, 2019)

'tard.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 16, 2019)

Can we PLEASE get rid of the goddamn wordfilter for "w e e n"?   I know Null dosen't like it that the word is being used outside the original context of "someone who tries hard to troll/shit on on Chris-Chan with no skill and no success aka "  but the fact is language evolves, and the word has evolved past it's original meaning to be "anyone who tries to contact or fuck with Chris-Chan in negative way.

Seeing 80 different ways to bypass this filter used every day has gotten to the point where it's almost unnoticed by people now,  its just something you do on the Farms. Which is even fucking worse.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2019)

no, and stop using the word "poop".


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 16, 2019)

Null said:


> no, and stop using the word "poop".



.........k.



P.S.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 16, 2019)

Uh oh...
Poopy!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 16, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> Can we PLEASE get rid of the goddamn wordfilter for "w e e n"?   I know Null dosen't like it that the word is being used outside the original context of "someone who tries hard to troll/shit on on Chris-Chan with no skill and no success aka "  but the fact is language evolves, and the word has evolved past it's original meaning to be "anyone who tries to contact or fuck with Chris-Chan in negative way.
> 
> Seeing 80 different ways to bypass this filter used every day has gotten to the point where it's almost unnoticed by people now,  its just something you do on the Farms. Which is even fucking worse.


Actually it's a band


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 16, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Actually it's a band



ween is a band? What a fucked up name they chose, I bet they are about as good as that other autistic band, The Shaggs 



*edit for post below:*

I can't believe I actually had to say this, but yes I fucking know that weeen is a band. Way to kill the joke.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 16, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME is a band? What a fucked up name they chose, I bet they are about as good as that other autistic band, The Shaggs


Not knowing of We*e*n?

Boognish disapproves


----------



## No Exit (Dec 19, 2019)

Can we get "pozload my negholep" filtered? That'd be rad.

lol nevermind then.


----------



## Junior Faze (Mar 10, 2020)

Can we please filter the word "top" to"butt pirate" and the word "bottom" to "pillow-biter"?

TIA


----------

